# السلوك المسيحى



## مونيكا 57 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*

ليري الناس أعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماء


ان سر الرجاءالذى فينا هو السلوك المسيحي لكي يشتم العالم رائحة المسيح الذكية​عظيم هو الرب يسوع الذي أحبنا لانه سفك دمه الغالي فداءًعنا اذ دفع فينا اغلي ثمن واعطانا البنوه وحررنا من الخطية وانه يحذرنا في هذه الايام لكي نسلك بالكمال المسيحي ونعيش ايام غربتنا علي الارض بكمال لكي نصل الي الحياة الابدية ونرث الملك الذي اعده الله لمحبي اسمه القدوس كقوله :
+ من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله " رؤ 7:2 "
وإننا إن عشنا في وصايا الله والسلوك المسيحي نكون أحرار ونحتفظ بالحرية التي أعطانا الله إياه + لأنه إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً " يو 36:8"
فالإنسان المسيحي الذي يدعوا الله أبانا الذي في السماوات لابد أن يعيش كما يحق للمسيح في كل شئ لأن معلمنا بولس يقول : عيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح " في 27:1 "
أن عاش الإنسان في السلوك المسيحي يكون مثالاً للسيد المسيح له المجد فيشتم كل من حوله رائحة المسيح الذكية كقول معلمنا بولس الرسول معلمنا بولس الرسول :
لاننا راحة المسيح الذكية لله . ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان " 2كو 15:2" 
وإن هذه الرائحة لا تظهر إلا من خلال التدقيق في السلوك المسيحي كقول معلمنا بولس الرسول : + انظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة من أجل ذلك لا تكونوا أغبياء بل فاهمين مشيئة الرب " أفسس 15:5 "

1. التدقيق مع النفس :

من خلال البعد عن الخطية بكل أشكالها وألوانها . حاسب نفسك قبل أن يحاسبك الله . كن حازماً مع ذاتك ولا تلتمس لها العزر . أن يوسف الصديق كان حازماً مع نفسه فرفض الخطية رغم ان كل الظروف التي من حوله كانت مهيئه لارتكاب الخطية ولم تكن هناك شريعة ولكنه حفظ نفسه طاهراً وقال :
كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ الي الله " تك 9:39 " 
+ ان السلوك المسيحي هو ان تدقق في كل شئ في اصغر الأمور لان الخطية تدخل قلب الانسان بمجرد فكرة او نظرة وتخرج بجرحاً كبير احذروا من الثعالب الصغيرة التي تدخل الكروم الجيدة فتفسدها . ان الشيطان لايجرب الانسان بخطية كبيرة لانه يعرف ان الانسان سيرفضها لان الانسان بطبيعة يكرة الخطية . من كنز قلبك الصالح تخرج الصلاح 

2- التدقيق في العباده :

المسيحي دائما يسلك في حياة الصلاة والصوم والاعتراف والتناول من الاسرار المقدسة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس وسير القدسيين 
الصلاة : وهي وسيلة الحوار بين الله والإنسان وإذا إنعدم هذا الحوار تدهور الإنسان روحياً وإن الصلاة هي وصية الرب 
+ اسهروا وصلوا لكي لا تدخلوا في تجربة " لو 39:22 " 
+ اسهروا وصلوا لانكم لا تعرفون الوقت ولا الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن الانسان 
" مر 38:14 "

الصوم :  

السيد المسيح صام اربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة لكي يعلمنا أن نصوم ويقول أحد ألآباء القديسين :
الفم ألذي يمتنع عن ألماء لا يطلب خمراً وألبطن ألتي تمتنع عن ألخبز لا تطلب لحماً
التوبة والإعتراف : أجلس تحت قدمي أب أعترافك وأقر له بخطايك بكل تدقيق لكي تسمع ألوعد الإلهي يقول :+ من يكتم خطاياة لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم " ام12:28 "
+ إن أعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتي يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم "1يو9:1 " والتوبة هي الرجوع إلي حضن الأب لأن الوحي يقول : 
+ أذكر من أين سقطت وتب " رؤ 5:2 "

التقدم للاسرار ألمقدسة يكون باستحقاق

+ من اكل هذا الخبز او شرب كاس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما في جسد الرب
ودمه "1كو27:11"
+ لان الذي ياكل و يشرب بدون استحقاق ياكل و يشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب "1كو29:11"


قراءة ألكتاب المقدس 

فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية و هي التي تشهد لي " يو39:5 " فتشوا الكتب لعلكم تجدوا خلاص لانفسكم . إن كلمة الله هي سر قواتنا فإذا أهملنها نعيش في فتور روحي لأن الرب يوصينا أن نحفظ كلمته
+ لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك "يش 8:1 "
ويقول داود النبي : + وجدت كلامك فأكلته فكان لي أشهي من الشهد 
3- التدقيق في الكلام : السلوك المسيحي يعلمنا ان نفحص الكلمة قبل ان ننطق بها كقول الرب : ستعطون حساباً عن كل كلمة بطالة تخرج من افواهكم فالقديس ارسانيوس معلم اولاد الملوك يقول :
ندمت علي كثرة الكلام اما عن السكوت فلم اندم قط . 
ويقول ايضاً سليمان الحكيم :
+ كراهية الرب شفتا كذب اما العاملون بالصدق فرضاه " أم 22:12 "
+ رجل الاكاذيب يطلق الخصومة والنمام يفرق الاصدقاء " ام 28:16 " 
+ الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط " ام1:15 " 
+ صن شفتيك عن الكذب ولسانك عن الكلام البطال 
4. التدقيق في اختيار ألاصدقاء :
الإنسان بطبيعتة سريع التأثر لما حوله من سلوك وطباع وعادات وتقاليد ولذلك يحزرنا الرب علي لسان معلمنا بولس الرسول يقول
+ المعاشرات الردية تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة "1كو33:15 "
ويقول داود النبي :

+ طوبي للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس " مز 1:1 "
فالابن الضال تأثر بما حوله من أصدقاء وسلك سلوك خاطئ فوصل به الحال إلي أن يشتهي أن يأكل أكل الخنازير . 
وشمشون الجبار سلك سلوك خاطئ رغم وعد الله له وروح الله كان عليه وممسوح بالدهن المقدس وفرز من بطن أمة فسقط سقطة عظيمة وكان مثال الحيوانات 0 
لوط لم يدقق في أهل سدوم وعمورة فسقط سقوط عظيماً 
أما ابراهيم أبوا الأباء الذي عاش وسلك سلوك يرضي الرب فكان الرب معه في كل ما تمتد إليه يدة وقال عنه الرب : + فأمن ابراهيم بالله فحسب له براً ودعي خليل الله " يع 32:2"
5. التدقيق في ألسلوك داخل الأسرة وتربية الاولاد
الأسرة المسيحية هي كنيسة صغيرة فيقول بولس الرسول :
سلم علي الكنيسة التي في بيتك " في2:1 "

الأسرة المسيحية هي مزبح صغير . اما انا وبيتي فلنعبد الرب

الأسرة المسيحية هي صورة المسيح علي الأرض .

+ انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم " 1كو 16:3 "


الأسرة المسيحية هي رائحة المسيح الذكية .

ليري الناس أعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماء
إننا نصلي في القداس الإلهي ونقول 

كثير من الأسر المسيحية حولوا بيوتهم ألي كنائس مريم أم مرقس حولت بيتها الي كنيسة وكانت اول كنيسة "اع 12:12" . أكيلا وبريسكلا حولوا بيتهم الي كنيسة " سلمواعلي أكيلا وبريسكلا وعلي الكنيسة التي في بيتهما " رو 3:16 "
+التدقيق في علاقة افراد ألاسرة مع بعضهم "راجع رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الي اهل افسس الاصحاح الخامس والسادس "
+ ابراهيم ابوا الآباء أحب سارة جداً وكان يسمع لها وقال الله لابراهيم " كل ماتقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها "
+ ابانا يعقوب أحب راحيل وخدم من أجلها 14 سنة

+ أن المرأة المسيحية تطيع زوجها لأن المرأه الفاضله ثمنها يفوق اللألئ بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا

 يحتاج إلي غنيمة تصنع له خيراً لا شراً كل أيام حياتها وأولادها يعطينها التطويب وزجها أيضاً 

يمدحها " أم10:31-30"

المرأة الفاضلة تسر رجلها وتجعله يقضي سنيه بالسلام . المرأة الصالحة نصيب صالح تمنح حظاً لمن يتقي الرب " ابن سراخ2:26 " 

+ دقق في تربية أولادك لأنها وصية الرب

+ ربي إبنك لأن فيه رجاء . ربي إبنك في طريقة فمتي شاخ لا يحيد عنة " أم 22:19 "
ويقول ابن سراخ : من أدب ابنه يجني ثمر تأديبه ويفتخر به بين الوجهاء . ومن علم ابنه يغير عدوه ويبتهج به أمام أصدقائه . ومن دلل ابنه فسيضمد جراحه وعند كل صراخ تضطرب أحشاؤه الفرس الذي لم يروض يصير جموحاً والابن الذي لم يضبط يصير سفيهاً " اب2:30 ـ6"
إن عالي الكاهن سقط لأنه لم يدقق في تربية أولاده
+ كن لأولادك صديق لأن النفس الشبعانه تدوس العسل
+ كما تهتم بغذاء أولادك الجسدي اهتم بغذائهم الروحي أيضاً علمهم الصلاة وحضور القداس الإلهي والألحان كن لهم أب روحي اجعل بينك وبينهم رباط روحي فإن بولس الرسول كان يقول عن تلاميذه أولادي فقال : عن أنسيمس العبد " ابني الذى ولدته في قيودي " وايضاً ارسل لكم تيموثاوس الذي هو ابني

6- التدقيق في المظهر :
ان الانسان المسيحي لابد ان يهتم بمظهر ملابسة لكي لا يكون عثرة لغيرة لان الله يقول :

 انتم ملح الارض ولكن إن فسد الملح فبماذا يملح .
 أنتم نور العالم . فليضئ نوركم قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات " مت 13:5 "

فلماذا نرتدي الملابس الشبه عارية التي لا تليق باولاد الله ويجعل الانظار تتجه الينا وربما تعرضنا لاعتداء الأخرين وتطمع فينا الانظار ( فيه مثل شعبي بيقول : طول ما الجزار قافل بابة مفيش كلاب تقف حواليه ) 
فلكي نعيش في سلام لابد ان ندقق في مظهرنا من حيث الملابس والمكياج والشكل العام لاننا هيكل الله وهيكل الله مقدس فقدسوا اجسادكم لان الانسان المسيحي يعيش في وصايا الله ويسلك السلوك المسيحي وحياة التدقيق والقداسة ويجاهد ان يحفظ نفسه طاهراً كل ايام حياته متشبهاً بالرب يسوع في القداسه لان الروح القدس يقول:

+ نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم كونوا انتم ايضاً قديسين في كل سيرة لانه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس "1بط 16:1" 

+ لانه هناك سكة وطريق يقال لها الطريق المقدسة لايعبر فيها نجس بل هي لهم. 

من سلك في الطريق حتي الجاهل لايضل . لا يكون هناك أسد . وحش مفترس لا يصعد اليها . بل يسلك المفديين فيها ومفديو الرب يرجعون ويأتون الي صهيون بترنم وفرح أبدي علي رؤوسهم ابتهاج وفرح ويهرب الحزن والتنهد " أش 8:35-10 "

وإننا إن عشنا في وصايا الله والسلوك المسيحي وحياة التدقيق نكون أحرار ونحتفظ بالحرية التي أعطانا الله إياها لكي نصل إلي الكمال الحقيقي ونستعد للحياه الابدية السعيدة اللانهائية وتكون أيام غربته علي الأرض هي سلم الرجاء الذي يصل به إلي السماء ونكون في حضن ألآب ونسمع صوت الاب السماوي يقول لنا : 
أدخل الي فرح سيدك


*


----------



## ابا مالك (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا اخي مونيكا على المعلومات الحلوة دي 
الله اعلم قديش محتاج لهيك نصائح ومعلومات مسيحية لكي ابني عليها حياتي الجديدة 
شكرا اخي يدوم صليبك :smi102::36_22_26:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ابا مالك قال:


> شكرا اخي مونيكا على المعلومات الحلوة دي الله اعلم قديش محتاج لهيك نصائح ومعلومات مسيحية لكي ابني عليها حياتي الجديدة شكرا اخي يدوم صليبك :smi102::36_22_26:





*اشكرك ابا مالك لمرورك الجميل
واى حاجه تحب تستفسر عنها
اسأل وسوف نجيبك​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع يامونيكا ربنا يباركك ويفرحك ياقمررررررررررررررررر​​*


----------



## Philoxinos (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً لك أختي المباركة*
*ليبارك الربّ دخولك وخروجك*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود رااائع
وموضوع جميل
شكرااا*





​


----------



## prayer heartily (8 سبتمبر 2011)

وإننا إن عشنا في وصايا الله والسلوك المسيحي وحياة التدقيق نكون أحرار ونحتفظ بالحرية التي أعطانا الله إياها لكي نصل إلي الكمال الحقيقي ونستعد للحياه الابدية السعيدة اللانهائية
موضوع جميل


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااااااااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## هالة الحب (12 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثرمن رائع


----------



## Toni_Thaer (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا خيتي الله يعوضلك تعبك دائما بتفيدينا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *مجهود رائع يامونيكا ربنا يباركك ويفرحك ياقمررررررررررررررررر​​*





*اشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب  يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *مجهود رااائع
> وموضوع جميل
> شكرااا*
> 
> ...




*اشكر استاذى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

Philoxinos قال:


> *شكراً لك أختي المباركة*
> *ليبارك الربّ دخولك وخروجك*​





*اشكرك للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

prayer heartily قال:


> وإننا إن عشنا في وصايا الله والسلوك المسيحي وحياة التدقيق نكون أحرار ونحتفظ بالحرية التي أعطانا الله إياها لكي نصل إلي الكمال الحقيقي ونستعد للحياه الابدية السعيدة اللانهائية
> موضوع جميل




*اشكرك اخى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

